# Grimsby Fishing Trawler "Mercia" GY1212



## Marshian (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I am currently doing research into my family history and have come across a guy called George Hollands who was a Deckhand on the above vessel in the 1901 census and was still listed as a fisherman in the 1911 census.

His death is recorded as being in 1915.

From scouring the internet I have discovered that the "Mercia" was lost in the North Sea on the 20th March, 1915 to enemy action.

I am therefore led to believe that he was probably one of the crewmembers lost when the ship went down.

Is there any way of finding this out?

I would be very grateful for any information that anyone has.

Many thanks,

Shaun


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

*Mercia*

Shaun,

You could try phoning John Wilson at the Archives.....
North East Lincolnshire Council, Municipal Offices, Town Hall Square, Grimsby, DN31 1HU, Tel No: (01472) 313131
They just might have a crew list.

Here is a photo of the MERCIA

Steve


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

This is from the Manchester Guardian of May 2, 1915
SUPPOSED LOSS OF A TRAWLER
The Board of Trade at Grimsby yesterday announced the official notification by the East Anglian Steam Fishing Company that their trawler Mercia is presumed to have been lost in the North Sea with her crew of nine hands. She left Grimsby on March 20 and has not since been heard of.

Hilary


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
If you get no joy from Steve's link then you can get hold of the *last *Logbook for MERCIA, (which should include a crew list ) from the National Archive at Kew London.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...7072&CATLN=6&Highlight=,113218&accessmethod=0
Searchable by the vessels official number 113218. Hit the *REQUEST THIS* button, choose the *digital express *option and take it from there.


HOWEVER
The chance's that he was onboard MERCIA in 1915 are negligible. Fisherman moved from ship to ship as and when the situation dictated. He could of course have met his demise on land for whatever reason.
The only *Sure* way to find out if he died at sea is to visit Kew and search the the Deaths at Sea records for 1915 in the piece reference BT 334/65.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/default.asp?j=1

Roger


----------



## Marshian (Feb 11, 2009)

Just to let you all know.

I have obtained a copy of the ship's final papers from the national archives and George Hollands was not one of the crew that perished on her last voyage.

Thanks for all your replies, and if they are of interest to anybody else please let me know and I can email you a copy.

Thanks again,

Shaun


----------

